

The iPad’s Closed System - cesare
http://www.popsci.com/gadgets/article/2010-01/ipad’s-closed-system-sometimes-i-hate-being-right

======
machrider
This idea of a dumbed-down computing experience reminds me of AOL. I wonder if
Apple continues going down that road, if it will cost them. Look at the exodus
from the proprietary, locked down "internet" that occurred in the last decade.

Now AOL was never as _cool_ as Apple is, so perhaps it won't be an embarassing
device to be seen using. But if Apple keeps moving in this direction, those
kinds of negative connotations _might_ hurt them. It's a bit early to have any
certainty though...

------
wglb
_The iPad is not a personal computer in the sense that we currently
understand._ One wonders what led the author that it would be? Apple is still
making the mac, which is not closed.

